# Green banana roaches



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all

I'm trying to breed green banana roaches, partial as a food source for my lizards but also cos I actually think they are quite pretty lol. But I'm going wrong somewhere. I have them in a large faunarium with soil, wood and leaf litter, keep it humid and warm, but there is white mould growing on the surface 

Where am I going wrong ?

Heather


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Where is the mould growing? If it's on the leaf litter/wood it shouldn't bother them too much, if you're offering food and it's going mouldy then remove it, and add less.

Major problem however - a faunarium, with slits for ventilation? I've had them escape from a plastic box with tiny air holes, tight fitting lid, and a vaseline barrier, I would swap to something else if the air holes are larger than fine mesh!

Best of luck,
Paul


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

It started on the food and spread to the leaves & wood, I guess I was putting in too much food 

Don't worry yes they are in a faun but they have a pair of tights stretched over between the tank & the lid  very fine mesh


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> It started on the food and spread to the leaves & wood, I guess I was putting in too much food
> 
> Don't worry yes they are in a faun but they have a pair of tights stretched over between the tank & the lid  very fine mesh


Phew! 

Mine barely touch the food I put in, they just munch away on various bits of rotting wood. I do offer some crushed cat/dog/fish food from time to time but they rarely eat more than a pinch of it.

Best,
Paul


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree they are really pretty- I'd love to try them as part of the clean-up crew in a big bioactive tank sometime....


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

It needs o be REALLY humid so I've been told. mine are in a bucket with a small mesh vent. 
They are breeding well.


----------

